# Canon Officially Announces The Speedlite 600EX II-RT & EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 11, 2016)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., May 11, 2016</strong> – Spring is all about having the right look and Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is giving photographers of all levels two new options that can improve their creativity and versatility; the Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT flash and the Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM lens.</p>
<p>Photographers looking to take rapid-fire flash images will appreciate the improved recycling time in the new Canon Speedlite-600EX II-RT flash. Those looking to explore the world of macro photography will appreciate the stylish compact look of the new Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM lens, the first EF-M Macro Lens for the Canon EOS M Camera System, which features Image Stabilization and a pair of built-in miniature Macro Lites to enhance image quality during close-up photography.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>The Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT flash Offers Improved Recycling Time and More</strong></p>
<p>The Speedlite 600EX II-RT flash is compatible with most EOS cameras. It replaces Canon’s top-of-the-line Speedlite 600EX-RT, and improves recycling time by approximately 1.1 to 1.5 times<span class="green">*</span> during continuous flash shooting when using AA batteries and up to 2 times<span class="green">*</span> when adding the new optional Compact Battery Pack CP-E4N.</p>
<p>Additional Speedlite 600EX II-RT flash features include:</p>
<ul>
<li>Zoom flash head covers wide focal length range of 20–200mm; maximum guide number is 197 ft./60m at ISO 100, making Speedlite 600EX II-RT flash the most powerful flash unit in the EOS system.</li>
<li> Wireless flash shooting support is available for both radio and optical transmission with compatible Canon Speedlites, offering users greater functional range when using flash.</li>
<li>Multiple flash system support allows control of up to five groups of compatible Canon Speedlites.</li>
<li>Dust- and water-resistant body for reliable operation in harsh environments.</li>
<li>Flash-readiness indicator on the display panel, simplified button and dial operation and variable manual flash output.</li>
<li>New, specially designed accessories supplied include a built-in bounce adapter, plus SCF-E3 hard-type color filter sets, and a soft case. The new Compact Battery Pack CP-E4N is available as an optional accessory for faster recycling time and more flashes per charge.</li>
<li>Illuminated dot matrix LCD panel for enhanced display information, including flash mode and usable distance ranges plus C.Fn (Custom Function) and P.Fn (Personal Function) settings.</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-25671 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/3571953933.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/3571953933-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="3571953933" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/3571953933-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/3571953933-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1904035500.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1904035500-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1904035500" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1904035500-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1904035500-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/5602307227.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/5602307227-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="5602307227" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/5602307227-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/5602307227-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/5299686612.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/5299686612-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="5299686612" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/5299686612-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/5299686612-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><strong>First Macro Lens in the Canon EF-M lens series</strong></p>
<p>Photographers looking for a compact, lightweight macro lens should look no further than the Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM lens, the first Canon Macro Lens specifically designed for the EOS M Camera System.</p>
<p>The new lens features a pair of built-in miniature Macro Lite electronic flash units that illuminate close-up subjects as needed, helping to freeze movement, enhance color accuracy and provide a better sense of depth and dimension. Two curved flash units surround the front element of the lens, with the ability to illuminate both simultaneously, or one at a time. Users are also able to adjust the brightness of the Macro Lites between “bright” and “dim” settings.</p>
<p>The standard focusing range of the Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM lens extends from infinity to life-size (1 time). Additionally, a Super Macro Mode allows shooting at even higher magnifications up to 1.2 times. This feature allows you to capture smaller details that really make your subjects stand out against the background.</p>
<p>Additional features of the Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM lens include:</p>
<ul>
<li>Hybrid IS, the same feature as found on Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM Lens, helps reduce camera shake for enjoyable handheld photography.</li>
<li>Stepping motor (lead screw-type STM) helps provide smooth and quiet focusing operation when taking photos, and near-silence when shooting videos.</li>
<li>One UD lens and two aspherical lenses<span class="green">**</span> help deliver outstanding image quality at all distance settings by reducing chromatic and spherical aberrations.</li>
<li>Angle of view similar to a 45mm standard lens (35mm equivalent) provides flexible image capture of various subjects and scenes at macro distances and beyond.</li>
<li>Tapered lens top shape makes it easy to capture high-quality images at close range without casting shadows.</li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT electronic flash unit is scheduled to be available through authorized Canon dealers in June 2016 for an estimated retail price of $579.991. Canon’s EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM lens is scheduled to be available through authorized Canon dealers in June for an estimated retail price of $299.99</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-2 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-2 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-2 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-2 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-2' class='gallery galleryid-25671 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1821025299.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1821025299-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1821025299" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1821025299-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1821025299-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1540596699.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1540596699-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1540596699" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1540596699-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/1540596699-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/7316138931.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/7316138931-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="7316138931" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/7316138931-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/7316138931-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/4132044385.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/4132044385-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="4132044385" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/4132044385-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/4132044385-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jebrady03 (May 11, 2016)

Honestly, that's pretty impressive. Up to 1.2x magnification, twin LED lights which can be controlled independently. It only weighs 130 grams. And at a price point ($300) that's, IMO, VERY affordable. Hopefully Canon has more like this up their sleeve for the M system.

Here's the Canon USA page for the EF-M macro lens: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/lenses/ef/ef-m/ef-m-28mm-f-3-5-macro-is-stm


----------



## NorbR (May 11, 2016)

Very cool EF-M lens. 
With the confirmed 1.2x, and at that price point, good job Canon, you've got my money.


----------



## Maximilian (May 11, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Honestly, that's pretty impressive. Up to 1.2x magnification, twin LED lights which can be controlled independently. It only weighs 130 grams. And at a price point ($300) that's, IMO, VERY affordable. Hopefully Canon has more like this up their sleeve for the M system.


+1
This lens is positively very surprising in many aspects as I didn't expect Canon to do something like this.
If they can make some EF-M primes that are as interesting as this, I suppose EOS-M could become attractive to me.

I still don't get the reason for a - this kind of - 600EX replacement. Except for internal problems or new flash exposure measurement system needing new HW.


----------



## Foxdude (May 11, 2016)

At 299$ this new macro with built in flash, I think we have a real winner. Hope IQ turns out excellent. 
I'm in!


----------



## Chaitanya (May 11, 2016)

Foxdude said:


> At 299$ this new macro with built in flash, I think we have a real winner. Hope IQ turns out excellent.
> I'm in!


It built in led lights to illuminate the subject not a flash. Still at 300$ that lens is impressive, I am tempted to get EOS M3 for that lens only.


----------



## symmar22 (May 11, 2016)

i am a bit disappointed by the focal length of the macro lens though, 45mm equivalent is a very short lens for macro, and the f3.5 aperture doesn't make it an all-round standard either. A 35-40mm (55-65mm crop equivalent) would have IMHO been more useful for close-up.


----------



## Diltiazem (May 11, 2016)

Foxdude said:


> At 299$ this new macro with built in flash, I think we have a real winner. Hope IQ turns out excellent.
> I'm in!



Few sample pics. 

http://cweb.canon.jp/ef/info/ef-m28-stm/index.html


----------



## 1Zach1 (May 11, 2016)

And of course I killed my M1 as Canon starts to push interest in the M-mount. Guess I have to hope they keep the M4 small while packing in the features.


----------



## Zv (May 11, 2016)

I'm really curious as to how the LED lights are controlled on the EF-M 28mm macro lens. Would it be via in camera menu? Maybe the speedlite settings? 

I see that there's a button on the lens, maybe it's just a case of pressing that and cycling through options such as all on, right only, left only, off? But it mentions dimming options too so ....


----------



## Maximilian (May 11, 2016)

Zv said:


> I'm really curious as to how the LED lights are controlled on the EF-M 28mm macro lens. Would it be via in camera menu? Maybe the speedlite settings?


I can see a button on the lens with a light bulb symbol on it. You either have one or two to switch through the different lighting levels of each LED light, I suppose.
If Canon was user friendly they included one button for each light. Let's hope for that.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 11, 2016)

This lens has gotten far more interesting as the details have rolled out. I'm now officially interested in reviewing it...and spring is a great time for a macro review.


----------



## Maximilian (May 11, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This lens has gotten far more interesting as the details have rolled out. I'm now officially interested in reviewing it...and spring is a great time for a macro review.


I'm looking forward to that


----------



## Luds34 (May 11, 2016)

Foxdude said:


> At 299$ this new macro with built in flash, I think we have a real winner. Hope IQ turns out excellent.
> I'm in!



I want to say IQ is a given as Canon hasn't released a low IQ lens in the past how many years now. I think the built in ring light is an awesome idea, so convenient. Especially when considering the working distance with this shorter focal length I can really see the lens, body casting shadows over the subject. 

And the price, it's almost a no brainer to those on here you have collections of $1000+ L glass. I do have to give it to Canon, they have really made the M and it's (few) lenses quite attainable. Now if they could just release a more enthusiast camera to go with the few solid lenses they got.


----------



## ehouli (May 11, 2016)

Interesting lens for the EOS-M line, as for the flash, maybe it's time to get a Mk I at a better price while supplies last ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This lens has gotten far more interesting as the details have rolled out. I'm now officially interested in reviewing it...and spring is a great time for a macro review.



Since the release is slated for June 30, you'll have to do your spring macro review without the actual lens. Unless Canon sends you pre-production units?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 11, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > This lens has gotten far more interesting as the details have rolled out. I'm now officially interested in reviewing it...and spring is a great time for a macro review.
> ...



I'll get an early copy, but it will be retail. Let's just say that here in Canada (particularly this year!), spring doesn't come quite as early as other places!


----------



## LWP4 (May 12, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Hmmm.....I would love to know why anyone would upgrade their existing 600EX-RTs for the Mark II version. Does it have 2nd curtain sync with radio wireless triggering? Can you adjust the zoom remotely from one 600EX II-RT to another? Is it much lighter in weight? Does it have ETTL-III?


Without a full spec list, a lot of that is a mystery (although I think it's safe to say that the new flash does not have ETTL-III). The big thing is the faster recycle time. That right there is enough for us to start mixing these into our complement of 600EX-RTs. If that could help us get even one good shot we would have otherwise missed out of a whole year of weddings, it's worth it.

Maybe I'm crazy, and our immediate priority is getting our hands on at least one 1D X Mk II anyway, but that recycle time is a pretty big selling point IMO.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2016)

LWP4 said:


> The big thing is the faster recycle time. That right there is enough for us to start mixing these into our complement of 600EX-RTs. If that could help us get even one good shot we would have otherwise missed out of a whole year of weddings, it's worth it.



Except...using Canon's RT system with the original 600's, none of the linked flashes will fire until all of them have recycled. So having one MkII flash that recycles faster may give no benefit, or at best modest benefit if you have a relatively higher power setting only on that MkII flash. With a bunch of MkII's linked, any ready flashes will fire even if they're not all ready.


----------



## LWP4 (May 12, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Except...using Canon's RT system with the original 600's, none of the linked flashes will fire until all of them have recycled. So having one MkII flash that recycles faster may give no benefit, or at best modest benefit if you have a relatively higher power setting only on that MkII flash. With a bunch of MkII's linked, any ready flashes will fire even if they're not all ready.


I'd thought about that. I suppose the goal would be to slowly replace the MkIs with MkIIs as money becomes available to do so. There are a lot of instances where a camera only needs two flashes (processional/recessional, sometimes first looks, etc.) and where faster recycle time could be a major advantage. Later on we could get enough to have at least one camera using just MkII flashes during the ceremony and reception, which would be HUGE.

A flash that's set to "off" when the master is in group mode can take ten minutes to recycle, and it won't affect the firing of the other flashes. So turn off the MkIs when you're doing certain things, and you get the full benefit of the faster recycle time. (And just on a tangent, the memory function is one of the smartest things Canon did with the 600EX-RT IMO.)


----------



## Zv (May 12, 2016)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > This lens has gotten far more interesting as the details have rolled out. I'm now officially interested in reviewing it...and spring is a great time for a macro review.
> ...



From that web page it seems that the LED lights only add specular highlights to the subject and are not used as a main light source. Or am I looking at it wrong?


----------



## brad-man (May 12, 2016)

Zv said:


> JP4DESIGNZ said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Without knowing the level of the ambient lite for each scene, it's difficult to say. Since Canon saw fit to give the light two brightness settings, I would imagine the ring-light is capable of being the sole light source. We'll have to wait for reviews to be sure.


----------



## Maximilian (May 12, 2016)

brad-man said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > JP4DESIGNZ said:
> ...


On the German Canon HP you can find a picture with a slider that demonstrates the effect of the different LED switching states 
(scroll down until you read "_Das Licht steuern_" and see the pic of the green plant)
http://www.canon.de/lenses/ef-m-28mm-f-3-5-macro-is-stm-lens/

To me the the potential of these LED lights depend a lot from the distance to the subject.
So no general statement possible.

By the way there is a pic slightly above showing the reflections of the LEDs in water drops. 
To me this is something where anybody can decide whether they like that look or not.


----------



## d (May 12, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> On the German Canon HP you can find a picture with a slider that demonstrates the effect of the different LED switching states (scroll down until you read "_Das Licht steuern_" and see the green plant
> http://www.canon.de/lenses/ef-m-28mm-f-3-5-macro-is-stm-lens/



Thanks for the link!

d.


----------



## midluk (May 12, 2016)

LWP4 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Except...using Canon's RT system with the original 600's, none of the linked flashes will fire until all of them have recycled. So having one MkII flash that recycles faster may give no benefit, or at best modest benefit if you have a relatively higher power setting only on that MkII flash. With a bunch of MkII's linked, any ready flashes will fire even if they're not all ready.
> ...



From the information in http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/speedlite-600ex-ii-rt/speedlite-600ex-ii-rt-whatsnew.shtml I read that it will not recycle faster, unless the CP-E4N is used.
It will however give you more flashes before slowing down significantly due to overheating. But it might slow down slightly earlier on as a first measure to prevent overheating.


----------



## davidmurray (May 12, 2016)

When faced with the requirement to release bad news and have minimal focus put on it the approach is to smother it with something much more likely to grab attention.

What we're seeing here is Canon having added SOME capabilities to the flash but removed others.

What have they done? Smothered that by making an announcement of a new M lens with fancy macro/flash capabilities.

One entirely good announcement smothered by a mixed announcement with both released at the same time.


----------



## blanddragon (May 12, 2016)

I am not jumping on to a new flash Canon! My 600EX I's are really pretty good. I am also not interested in buying another new battery pack for each one I would buy either. Optical triggering with wireless would be nice, but I've found the RT in my version I's is quite good.


----------

